# In.Pro Lighting North America!! **Performance-Cafe.com**



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2008)

Performance Cafe is proud to announce that we are now officially Hella/InPro Lighting North America.. Hella/InPro is the maker of fine German Lighting Parts.. Both OEM and Aftermarket.. We are stocking all items found on the site and ready to ship.. We are also welcoming Jobber and offering Killer Wholesale Accounts. Please call (831) 372 4005 for info.. We are very excited about this.. Hope this can better the North American Tuning Scene!!



Cheers! More is on its way!! 



_Modified by [email protected] at 3:00 PM 7/28/2008_


----------



## cd1121 (Sep 5, 2005)

no dissrespect, but i got my smoked tails for $100 less somewhere else.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: (cd1121)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cd1121* »_no dissrespect, but i got my smoked tails for $100 less somewhere else.

none taken man! Now that we are a wholesale distributor we are just opening up the door for other shops to carry great hella/in.pro lighting products. Just wanted to put the word out there!


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

no love for avant.....


----------



## BIGMerle (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: (ironmule)*

^ they show us no love


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: (BIGMerle)*

just too stealthy that they forgot.


----------



## BIGMerle (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: (ironmule)*

hahahaha soooo true


----------



## Zimmerdz9n (May 14, 2008)

*Re: (ironmule)*

Does anyone carry smoked tail lights for avants online? I'm having zero luck finding any for mine.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: (Zimmerdz9n)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zimmerdz9n* »_Does anyone carry smoked tail lights for avants online? I'm having zero luck finding any for mine.

best bet is to smoke them yourself using model window tint or some kind of similar spray.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: In.Pro Lighting North America!! **Performance-Cafe.com** ([email protected])*

We have HELLA In.Pro instock !! haha, if you are interested, contact me will definitely be willing to work out super special pricing for Fourtitude members!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: In.Pro Lighting North America!! **Performance-Cafe.com** ([email protected])*

BLOWOUT SALE! Contact me for our "making room on the shelf" Special!!!


----------

